# What is your favorite food?



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I *really* like black beans and cabbage at the moment. But not necessarily at the same time!


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

hmmm. What if its you? :smug:


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> hmmm. What if its you? :smug:


Meh... See, I'm just now getting back into strength training, so let me get some more meat on my bones first! I wouldn't serve very many people as is!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

These days, it's avocados in the form of guacamole. It's good for the body _and_ brain.

I'm also really liking loaded cauliflower mashed potatoes, but it's a hassle to make to all the time.

Although I don't really like them all that much, I've been eating more beans lately. A Southwest chicken, beans and tortilla soup will be so much better when the weather becomes a bit cooler. Then there's also a good beef chili. So those're something to look forward to.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

lasagna, pizza, ravioli, spaghetti - I'm really into Italian food for now


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

[HR][/HR]Since it’s summer, chilled noodles with savory and sweet peanut sauce topped with a fried egg white omelette. It’s declicious, healthy, and fortunately very easy to make. My friend’s mom taught me it and now I can’t get enough of her recipes. :laughing:


----------



## Esmeraldinha (Aug 25, 2018)

Conchiglioni and strogonoff (not together, of course).

I have sometimes been indulging in conchiglioni as a side dish, so I eat less. And I have not eaten strogonoff since... Gee, I don't even remember. But come Christmas....


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

There's so many choices, I'll try to narrow it down to top 10: 
Spaghetti, Margherita Pizza, Mac n cheese, Chicken Tetrazzini, Beef Curry, Beef Tacos, Enmoladas, Cheeseburgers, Hash Brown Casserole, & Pecan Crusted Salmon. My mouth is watering & yet I could still go on. :tongue:


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Generally whatever I'm making or contemplating making at the moment.

I'm making a salami caprese bruschetta ... thing this week. :tongue: Also still thinking about fermenting my own kimchi, especially after the unqualified success I had with the sauerkraut. Mmmm.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Have many 'favourites', but this definitely somewhere high on list.​


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I am an avid foodie and it is too hard to choose. My favorite is high quality food though.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm crazy about smoked salmon...

i really like spaghetti and belgian fries as well, the usual here... i like stuff like macaroni and so on as well... but... my guilty pleasure food is smoked salmon... I mean ugh... it's so delicious.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

it's not really my favorite,
but I love cheeseburgers, hot dogs, French fries, watermelon, and corn

to me, these are all in the same category of food

you could eat any of them outdoors in the USA and it would be totally normal


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Top 10 Countdown...

10) Banana pancakes 
9) Dipped Italian beef sandwich with hot giardiniara
8) Steak Tacos
7) BBQ Bacon Cheddar burgers 
6) Ribs 
5) BBQ Brisket 
4) Buffalo Chicken sliders 
3) Portillio’s Chili Cheese Dogs
2) Nachos 
1) Waffles w/strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm vegan and I go through phases where I lean towards Asian (stir fries with forbidden rice ramen or udon, veggies, tofu and maybe a peanut lime sauce) and others where I lean towards Mexican. Right now I'm pretty crazy about something in my neighborhood called a vegan super nacho burrito. Don't let the word "nacho" fool you - there's no cheese, it refers to crumbled crunchy tortilla chips inside of a bean and rice burrito with guacamole, olives, lettuce, jalapenos and salsa of choice. I never knew something so simple could be so addictive.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

So the salami bruschetta thing I made ...

On Monday IIRC I cubed a half-bound block of salami into some leftover vinaigrette from a tasty rotini salad I'd made over the weekend, adding a clove of crushed and diced garlic for flavor. Tuesday I wilted half a bag of spinach and added it to the mixture. I also began separately dicing and masticating a whole tomato with half an onion for sweetness as well as some parsley, basil, and ofc garlic. This morning I mixed the two bowls together and allowed to marry for the day. Then right before serving I added some sunflower kernels for crunch and some sliced mozzarella for color and texture and flavor, serving on thick slices of hearty Italian bread.

It is currently the most delicious thing in the world. :tongue:


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

knife said:


> So the salami bruschetta thing I made ...
> 
> On Monday IIRC I cubed a half-bound block of salami into some leftover vinaigrette from a tasty rotini salad I'd made over the weekend, adding a clove of crushed and diced garlic for flavor. Tuesday I wilted half a bag of spinach and added it to the mixture. I also began separately dicing and masticating a whole tomato with half an onion for sweetness as well as some parsley, basil, and ofc garlic. This morning I mixed the two bowls together and allowed to marry for the day. Then right before serving I added some sunflower kernels for crunch and some sliced mozzarella for color and texture and flavor, serving on thick slices of hearty Italian bread.
> 
> It is currently the most delicious thing in the world. <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Tongue" class="inlineimg" />


I’d like to see some photos


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

morningstarfarms veggie sausages, watermelon, corn on the cob


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Fohra said:


> I’d like to see some photos


Camera broke. Sowwy. :crying:


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Fave varies by craving. It can be a big bowl of veggies, a perfectly ripened fruit (cherries this year have been to die for), a bloody slab of steak or roast, seafood, wild game or duck. Sometimes, it's a muffin.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

Italian-American cuisine is king, from pizza to chicken marsala. Honorable mention to Indian tacos and cheeseburgers.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Butter chicken


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I love way too much food for this, lol. But I'm generally very basic, and very representative of my country.
Also, none of it is healthy:

-Cheeseburgers 
-Pizza (pan pizza with mushrooms and pepperoni)
-Japanese curry rice
-Americanized sushi
-Multiple kinds of traditional American comfort food (biscuits, mashed potatoes, mac and cheese, etc.)

Boston Market was my favorite restaurant before they shut down near my place. Them and Denny's.


----------



## JokePeralta (Jun 30, 2018)

I love food in general  
But my favorites are probably Soups and all sorts of pasta


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't pick one.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Potatoes. I love potatoes. They're delicious and there's so much you can do with them.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Salt & Pepper Kumara Fries









I made it today and took this photo.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

-I've always loved lasagna. I can't eat dairy so a good vegan lasagna really hits the spot.

-Also a good vegan pizza with a bunch of veggie toppings 

-I currently really like this falafel with tzatziki sauce I make.

-I'll probably sound like a basic bitch saying this but i recently got into avocado toast  with some tomatoes and balsamic drizzle on top. Nom nom nom

-I find that I prefer gluten-free bread because I like the texture better. It's more dense and I like that.

-There's some vegan nachos at this vegan restaurant I really like. I'll have to make my own some day. 

-I really like mashed/smashed potatoes.

-I'll throw bread pudding and strawberry cupcakes on the list too since I didn't include desserts yet


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Ultimate favorite:








Other favorites:


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

General Lee Awesome said:


> Butter chicken


Is it as rich as butter turkey?


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Pizza 🍕, hands down...Haven't had Pizza Hut in quite awhile. Or Round Table Pizza. I need to go make something to eat, I'm starving...


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Anything Thai or Vietnamese as spicy as humanly possible.
Sushi w/ raw salmon/tuna - ginger, wasabi, or spice.
Loaded hummus, noodles, pastas, rice dishes of any kind.
_Any kind _of seafood. I will eat anything from the sea.
_Any kind _of vegetable.
Fresh (ripe) fruit.
Loaded w/ everything salads.
Teas.

ATM, I keep eating large Panera Bread salads with blueberry scones.


----------



## organotroph (Jun 15, 2018)

Oysters. Especially if they are made Chinese-style at a buffet. Yum!:tongue:


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

pizza
spaghetti, lasagna
onigiri 
ice cream


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't pick just one thing. As a foodie, I embrace variety, so I'll just list a few: caramelized parsnips, rosemary roasted potatoes, corned beef hash, lox and bagels, and all sorts of garden-fresh salads. I'm basically a Hobbit.
:tongue:


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Chile relleno and tamale smothered with pork green chile and served with beans and rice in some bar in New Mexico even though I found this picture from a place in LA and it should be a lot more smothered. I'm living in Japan now and can't get this. Japanese food is great too, but this is the bomb. Next trip stateside I will get all the ingredients and fill my luggage with masa harina, corn husks, pinto beans, and Hatch green chiles.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2018)

It's so hard to pick only one. I've been in a waffle craving mood lately. Chicken Parmesan is a favorite and I recently had some superb stuffed chicken breast, and man does that picture above look divine. :happy:


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Savoury 
> lasagna with layers of bolognese, mushroom and cheese sauces

Sweet
> golden syrup dumplings with cream


----------



## SamuelR (Jul 18, 2018)

Pizza


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Tenpura, udon, sashimi, steak, seafood in general. Soft boiled eggs.


----------



## Cuttlefish (Aug 4, 2014)

Fresh oysters with a bit of lemon juice and Worcestershire sauce. I LOVE oysters.

I love all sorts of food though, especially from plants. There probably isn't a fruit, herb or veggie out there that I wouldn't try.


----------



## AndrewWilson (Dec 10, 2018)

I love Chinese food a lot.


----------



## Sayyida (Dec 13, 2018)

If it's Italian and has sauce or cheese of some kind, then I'll love it.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

parsley, saffronbuns, liquorice, satsumas, lentilsoup

at the moment


----------



## Chriss6419 (11 mo ago)

My favorite food is Pizza.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

vegan pizza


----------



## AdrusBarba (10 mo ago)

Vegan Pizza it is


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I forgot I made this thread! Cool!

My favorite food is enchiladas made with corn tortillas.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Because of this year-old diet, I don’t even know anymore. Not only have I relinquished my old favourites, and the freedom of vast choice, but my taste buds have changed. At one point it was chicken schnitzel with mushroom sauce, but now no idea…


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Pad Kra Prao with bamboo shoots. I love this dish and can't wait till I can grow enough basil to make it well.


----------

